# Storebought applesauce bad - will we get sick?



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I just opened a jar of Motts organic applesauce and ate some. The kitchen is dark I didn't bother to turn on the lights, I just poured and ate. It tasted bad, I turned on the light to see that the top 1/2 inch of the sauce is a different color, slightly reddish. It smells sharper than it should and slightly moldy almost. It is not expired, and the can was unopened until just now.

Ugh! I don't mind if this is regular moldiness that will just go thru my system. But I'm all freaked about botulism. (Is that possible?) Or other nastys. I swear I'm a bad food magnet.

Anyone have words of advice?


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Doesn't sound like mold, it sounds like it's fermented. I think you will be 100% fine.

Did the lid pop when you opened it?


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

You know, I was starving and my kids are upstairs so I just ran in the kitchen, opened, poured, swallowed and didn't even taste until the next bite was in my mouth. The lid was hard to open, yes, but not sure if it popped.

Thanks for the reassurance. I've been sick several times from food borne illnesses in the last three years and I'm starting to feel paranoid!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

When I eat something questionable I follow it up with something strong like oil of oregano.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

It sounds like it was fermenting to me too. So it's probably just like eating some apple cider vinegar.


----------

